# Out of weed!!!



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2006)

It seems like this should be a sin or something...

Now to muster the guts to give my guy a call again.  I only have his work cell # and I hate to bug him on a weekend.  But hey, my needs come 1st dammit!!!  

Here goes nothing.....


----------



## sombro (Aug 27, 2006)

get me some too,i've spent the last week smoking an ounce of cabbage (shake) but now even that's gone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 27, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It seems like this should be a sin or something...
> 
> Now to muster the guts to give my guy a call again. I only have his work cell # and I hate to bug him on a weekend. But hey, my needs come 1st dammit!!!
> 
> Here goes nothing.....


Man, I hope you get connected SM. Out of weed is not good!!!!!

Sorry I missed chat last night. I had a friend over and we played darts all evening and got wasted. After hitting a few "wall" shots, I figured it was time to quit, cause I couldn't even hit the board anymore. I had the vaporizer set up on the bar and it got used a lot.

Did I miss anything cool?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2006)

I had to step out for a little while, dh needed some attention, haha.

I think everyone in chat was a little tired last night.  

My guy said tonight or tomorrow.  I am counting down the minutes.

LOL


----------



## rockydog (Aug 27, 2006)

Ouch running out is the worst. Luckily I just harvested 2 plants and still have about a quarter to hold me over until It is dried and cured. More than likely just dried though. Personally I connect a few days prior to running out for insurance. Well good luck and I hope its tonight over tomorrow.


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 27, 2006)

I ran out of weed yesterday as well. =(
its not a good feeling... I had Atleast a half a G this entire summer till now.


and just as a random question
how many of the people on the forum actually know each other? cause it seems like alot?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Ouch...the weekend call lol
> 
> Hey "pinchin aint easy"



I'll _pinch_ your head off if you gouge my sack! hahaha


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

dammm everyone here smokes a lot of weed.... i am alwayz out of weed, im usually in of weed. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry to hear that Mom..hope your stuff comes threw..i havent ran out since Christmas..lol..and dont plan on running out any more...EVER


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 28, 2008)

*Bummer SM   I remember what it was like, I think. :hubba:  I ran out once in 1976 I think it was, maybe 1977     :stoned:  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

I truly felt ya'lls pain last night.....but then my mom dropped off a 1/2OZ. of skunk a few hrs ago....i'll burn for ya.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Bummer SM  I remember what it was like, I think. :hubba: I ran out once in 1976 I think it was, maybe 1977  :stoned: *


yeah,... it's always good to keep a backup stash sealed in a coffe bag for dry times


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

This post is 11 months old, we have several new members digging old ones up


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This post is 11 months old, we have several new members digging old ones up


 
:rofl:  *Thank You Hippy* :aok:

_*This isnt the 1st time I forgot to look at the dates*_ :doh:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This post is 11 months old, we have several new members digging old ones up


good eye hippy. most of us are just really stoned and not paying attention


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2008)

"2006".. almost 2 years old.  I noticed about 4-5 old threads this morning.
 I think every old post that he dug up, was about buying or selling ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, go back and look again HIE!  

After last years happy harvest it will be quite some time before I ever run out again.  

Who bumped this ancient post anyways?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

Counting my fingers

 ,\/,,


Yup 2 years  :rofl:

Ive noticed the digger and what its doing too Hick, it also has a neg rep already, it wont be long


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 28, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "2006".. almost 2 years old. I noticed about 4-5 old threads this morning.
> I think every old post that he dug up, was about buying or selling ...


 
*a little market research,* *planning a marketing campaign,  perhaps the digger is the 1 to see if you run out *:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL it took 2 yr for this thread to come alive again !! Now that some Diggin!!
I ran out over the week end and I had at the first of the month, bought a QP and only gave 80 at first because she didn't have enough for the whole thing so I took a Qounce and she suppose to give me my 3 ounces when I got back from camping.. As I got back I went to get the rest and gave another 80 and her Boyfriend had fixed me up but couldn't give me all of it, except for a 1/2 ounce less and did that cause problems over the week end, because he COULDN"T remember what he gave me but he knew it was right around 62 grams out of 84 so she fixed it and all is better and I even bought a 1/2 ounce off of her to make things easyer..
Beside I smoke a ounce a week, QP a month and check all my weed with my Pocket Scope to see the Trichome amber. She and some of the Connection Don't like it when I do that !! Wonder why ? Could be that I had refuse some weed before to buy..


----------



## honeybear (Jul 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It seems like this should be a sin or something...
> 
> Now to muster the guts to give my guy a call again.  I only have his work cell # and I hate to bug him on a weekend.  But hey, my needs come 1st dammit!!!
> 
> Here goes nothing.....



if i bottled up my bud smoke then mailed it to you, would that count as giving  you weed? haha just a crazy thought

hope your guy grows!! those guys are always the ones with the best bud 

edit: lol just read the rest of the posts


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 28, 2008)

> After last years happy harvest it will be quite some time before I ever run out again.



"Ever" is a long time SM


----------

